# FS: tanks and equipments



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a tall rimless tank for sale
12.5 Gallon (16" L x 10.25" W x 17.75" T) - $60 -> $50 ($75 with the light)

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/jtchau/20120111_232936.jpg

2 100W heaters $15 each (fluval one sold)

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/jtchau/20120111_233040.jpg

also for sale is a 25gallon setup - $60
includes 
- 25 gallon tank, lid, light, stand, 100w heater, ac30, gravels
will be ready on sat


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping this up


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

any suction cups for the heaters?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

I think 2 of them does


----------



## a7neu (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I sent you an email about the heaters if they're still available


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping it up again


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Will consider trade for the tank 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

the 25 gallon setup is ready to go


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping it up


----------

